# Eclipse Bundles



## rodgerwilco (23. Feb 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab seit langem mal wieder Berührungspunkte mit Java und benötige etwas Hilfe dabei. Ich hab einen Quelltext erhalten und versuche, diesen in Eclipse 4.13 zum Laufen zu bringen. Leider stoße ich auf zwei Fehlermeldungen, die ich bisher nicht auflösen konnte. Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir dabei helfen.

In der Datei "Manifest.mf" ist folgendes enthalten:

```
Require-Bundle: org.eclipse.ui;bundle-version="3.114.0",
org.eclipse.core.runtime;bundle-version="3.16.0",
org.apache.felix.scr;bundle-version="2.1.14",
org.eclipse.equinox.util;bundle-version="1.1.300",
org.eclipse.equinox.event;bundle-version="1.5.200",
org.eclipse.core.expressions;bundle-version="3.6.500",
org.eclipse.core.databinding;bundle-version="1.7.500",
org.eclipse.jface.databinding;bundle-version="1.9.100",
org.eclipse.core.databinding.property;bundle-version="1.7.100",
org.eclipse.ui.forms;bundle-version="3.8.100",
org.eclipse.persistence.moxy;bundle-version="2.7.5",
com.sun.xml.bind.jaxb-osgi;bundle-version="2.3.2"
```

Die letzten beiden Zeilen produzieren jeweils einen Fehler

```
org.eclipse.persistence.moxy;bundle-version="2.7.5",    //Unsatisfied version constraint: 'org.eclipse.persistence.moxy: 2.7.5'
com.sun.xml.bind.jaxb-osgi;bundle-version="2.3.2"       //Bundle 'com.sun.xml.bind.jaxb-osgi' cannot be resolved
```

Kann mir jemand helfen und mitteilen, was das bedeutet und wie man dieses lösen kann?


----------



## Robert Zenz (23. Feb 2021)

Also ohne den Kontext zu kennen, wird es diese beiden Pakete nicht beziehungsweise nicht in diesen Versionen geben in deiner Eclipse/OSGI Umgebung. Bist du dir sicher dass die Bundles installiert sind in dieser Version?


----------



## lam_tr (24. Feb 2021)

rodgerwilco hat gesagt.:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hab seit langem mal wieder Berührungspunkte mit Java und benötige etwas Hilfe dabei. Ich hab einen Quelltext erhalten und versuche, diesen in Eclipse 4.13 zum Laufen zu bringen. Leider stoße ich auf zwei Fehlermeldungen, die ich bisher nicht auflösen konnte. Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir dabei helfen.
> 
> ...


Ich vermute mal du machst PDE oder RCP. Kann es eventuell sein dass die bundles nicht in der richtigen Version oder überhaupt existieren in deiner Target Platform? Falls keine Target definiert ist, dann wird die Eclipse Runtime benutzt, d.h. du kannst in deiner Eclipse Plug-In Verzeichnis nachschauen ob die bundles da sind.


----------

